
Why electric cars won't save us: There are not enough resources to build them - marce
https://www.treehugger.com/cars/why-electric-cars-wont-save-us-there-are-not-enough-resources-build-them.html
======
umadon
Electric cars have always seemed like moving deck chairs on the Titanic. They
depend on the same energy infrastructure, transit paradigms, and global supply
chains as regular cars, they just don't directly burn fossil fuels.

~~~
NotPaidToPost
Electricity generation does not need to burn fossil fuels.

~~~
umadon
Right, of course. But I think the larger point still stands.

~~~
gipp
Not having the second half of the solution yet doesn't make the first half
_not_ a victory. Especially when the second half is making clear and rapid
progress (rapid _enough_ , probably not, but still...)

------
DeonPenny
The older I get the more skeptical of people saying what can't be done. It's
always based on current technology without taking in the obvious changes in
trends based on the future. Like the overpopulation crowd who were telling
until they figured out richer countries with educated women make fewer babies
then switch to saying we'd be underpopulated.

